# First time Head shot



## MatthewSimes (Aug 30, 2013)

So I was recently asked to do head shots for an aspiring actress I know. I feel the final product is decent, but after lurking here for months I decided to be the one that gets put in my place by the pros.

So what do you think, is this good enough for a headshot? And what could I do to improve on it? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rosy (Aug 30, 2013)

I like it.  Question, and this is only for my selfish gain.  Did you use a softbox, camera left?  Trying to learn to read the catchlights in order to determine the lighting and positioning of such


----------



## MatthewSimes (Aug 30, 2013)

Yes, strobe with 24x30 softbox on left, large white reflector on right, strobe with umbrella above for hair light and another strobe with softbox on background.


----------



## Rosy (Aug 30, 2013)

very nice image


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2013)

It is indeed a nicely done image.  I think just a little more light (~1/3) stop fill camera right would have helped.  The shadow on her hair is just a little (and I do mean 'little') deeper than I think is ideal.  Also, try and raise your key up just a bit so you get the catchlights more into the 10/2 position.


----------



## Rosy (Aug 30, 2013)

tirediron said:


> It is indeed a nicely done image. I think just a little more light (~1/3) stop fill camera right would have helped. The shadow on her hair is just a little (and I do mean 'little') deeper than I think is ideal. Also, try and raise your key up just a bit so you get the catchlights more into the 10/2 position.



OK John, I'm officially stalking all your lighting related posts


----------



## MatthewSimes (Aug 30, 2013)

tirediron said:


> It is indeed a nicely done image.  I think just a little more light (~1/3) stop fill camera right would have helped.  The shadow on her hair is just a little (and I do mean 'little') deeper than I think is ideal.  Also, try and raise your key up just a bit so you get the catchlights more into the 10/2 position.



I wondered if the shadow was a tad too deep, although the reflector was very close to her, I'm not sure how to increase it really without just using a seperate strobe instead of a reflector (frankly I don't use reflectors enough, this was one of my first uses of one in a long time. 

And good note on the catchlight positions. 

Overall, for a relative beginner though, I guess I did good for a free headshot. Thanks.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2013)

Rosy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > It is indeed a nicely done image. I think just a little more light (~1/3) stop fill camera right would have helped. The shadow on her hair is just a little (and I do mean 'little') deeper than I think is ideal. Also, try and raise your key up just a bit so you get the catchlights more into the 10/2 position.
> ...


Ruh-roh....


----------

